# Show mum / Toy dad cockapoo sizes



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,
Billy's mum is a show cocker and his Dad is a toy poodle. He was the biggest in his litter and has grown to around 4kg, just over 10" tall and coming up to 14 weeks.
Just wondered how big (or small) your show / toy puppies grew up to be or any similar age puppies out there? 
Thanks, Helen x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Great post x - I would love to hear / see the differences with Show and Toy mixes - especially if there is a mix of American and English Show lines x
I would also love to hear about temperaments and traits - as in my own personal experience of Toy Poodles they are a little "yappy" - we had one and what he lacked in size he certainly made up for in noise xxxx

Stephen xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Stephen!

Speaking from my own (somewhat limited) experience, Billy has a really lovely personality, with the ability to be both loving / cuddly and also playful. He seems very keen when training and was crate trained very quickly. He loves to meet people / other dogs and has been winning over everyone he meets. 
So far he has not been yappy - the odd bark when excited always seems to take him by surprise!
Maybe an easy ride during puppyhood may bring difficult terrible two's or adolescence!!
Helen x


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Izzy's dam was an American show cocker, and her sire was a poodle, somewhere between toy and mini (he weighed 12 pounds I believe). She is 18 weeks, and weighs 4.8 kg. Temperment wise, she is very playful and smart...not particularly yappy, though she does bark if she gets overexcited


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is show mum and toy poodle dad- the ONLY time she gets a OCCASIONALLY yappy is when she is over excited around other dogs ( Stephen you may have witnessed this on Sunday a VW!!). She is just over 5 Months 5.6kgs and 11-12 inches to the shoulder.
When I was going to view Betty at the breeders I had told myself that i would
not proceed if the toy poodle was too small ( didn't really know what size they were but had thought they would be small - hence 'toy' as I did not want a lap type dog) but in reality he was about the size of a small cocker so was happy to proceed. I couldn't be happier with her - she has great character,loves everyone and everything, is great at training and lovable without being in your face all the time.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Really interesting thread, we sometimes wish Ollie was a bit smaller as he has a habit of putting his front legs up against cupboard doors and licking the first cm of the worktop to get crumbs off!!! I really need to try and train it out of him but dont know quite where to start...
and he is a show/minature cross and is pretty barky - again probably bad owners... he was the only noisy one at the meet on the weekend... althouhg he did a pretty good job of 'seeing off' a bulldog that came up to the pack!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is show mum and toy poodle dad- the ONLY time she gets a OCCASIONALLY yappy is when she is over excited around other dogs ( Stephen you may have witnessed this on Sunday a VW!!). She is just over 5 Months 5.6kgs and 11-12 inches to the shoulder.
> When I was going to view Betty at the breeders I had told myself that i would
> not proceed if the toy poodle was too small ( didn't really know what size they were but had thought they would be small - hence 'toy' as I did not want a lap type dog) but in reality he was about the size of a small cocker so was happy to proceed. I couldn't be happier with her - she has great character,loves everyone and everything, is great at training and lovable without being in your face all the time.


Someone forgot to tell Betty she is a toy mix, she has a personality the size of a great dane!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Really interesting thread, we sometimes wish Ollie was a bit smaller as he has a habit of putting his front legs up against cupboard doors and licking the first cm of the worktop to get crumbs off!!! I really need to try and train it out of him but dont know quite where to start...
> and he is a show/minature cross and is pretty barky - again probably bad owners... he was the only noisy one at the meet on the weekend... althouhg he did a pretty good job of 'seeing off' a bulldog that came up to the pack!


Oh yes I remember Ollie doing this, he seemed to shout at any non cockapoo that dared to join us It was funny. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Someone forgot to tell Betty she is a toy mix, she has a personality the size of a great dane!!!!


That's funny.. - I know she is a bit of nutter but wouldn't have her any other way!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

hi romeo is show cocker x toy poodle , calm gentle but active when he needs to be and so clever we say he should be in films ! i also have juliet show x toy amazing never yappy , but i no what stephen means the toy poodle as a pedigree breed are quite noisy but i personally find the miniatures worse espesially the red lines ..........


----------



## matti0205 (Jul 21, 2013)

*How big is Billy?*



Hfd said:


> Hi,
> Billy's mum is a show cocker and his Dad is a toy poodle. He was the biggest in his litter and has grown to around 4kg, just over 10" tall and coming up to 14 weeks.
> Just wondered how big (or small) your show / toy puppies grew up to be or any similar age puppies out there?
> Thanks, Helen x


Hi Helen, we are bringing our puppy home tomorrow (mum is show and dad is toy). Interested to know how big Billy is now. Vicky


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sidney's mum was a toy cockerpoo (from a toy poodle dad that is) and dad was a toy poodle. So he's actually an F1b cockerpoo. He's really found his voice in the last couple of weeks, barks a lot... he's now 15 weeks old and weighs about 4.6kg...he was the biggest of his litter! Little chunky monkey!


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, Cooper is a Show X Toy mix, he is 9 months old, weighs 9kg and is about 15-16inches to the shoulder. He has just a wonderful temperament and is extremely clever and quick to learn new things. He isn't yappy at all and doesn't really bark.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

This is a resurrected thread! I will add that Dexter is a toy/show mix and he is as tall as a cocker and very rarely barks.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Met a chocolate toy/cocker bitch called Bella yesterday. She was 17 months old and weighed 7.5 Kg. Very speedy little dog and gave Oscar the 'Orrible a right runaround. Oscar at 15 months and 12.5 Kg looked huge.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is american show / toy mix, 
She weighs 5kg at 5 months.
Ralph is English show / miniature and weighs 10.45kg at 10 months
These are both up to date weights due to 2 unexpected visits to the vets!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

matti0205 said:


> Hi Helen, we are bringing our puppy home tomorrow (mum is show and dad is toy). Interested to know how big Billy is now. Vicky


Hi 
Billy is 2 now as you may have gathered. He stopped growing in height around 10 - 11 months at around 14.5" and is 9kg. He is a great size and has a lovely personality. Hope your first few puppy days are going well!


----------

